# Columbus, Ohio Swap Meet



## partsguy (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm just sharing this from RRB, I do plan to attend to get parts for my Western Flyer hybrid build.

It's not all "old bikes" -- the bicycles and parts the past two years have been a mixture of old and new, with an emphasis on "what gearheads of all types are cleaning out of their garages and/or back rooms from their shops."

_"There will be two heated buildings at the Franklin County Fairgrounds with over 13,000 sq feet of indoor space as well as a large concrete fenced-in patio between them." _If you just want to sell a bike or three, you don't even need to rent "booth space" -- just park it in the "bike corral" between the buildings.

The fairgrounds are in downtown Hilliard, OH, which is in the northwest part of the Columbus metro area. Hosted by the Westerville Bicycle Club. Link to the "official" event site: http://ohiobicycleswapmeet.com/ with a map, registration info if you want booth space, etc. 

Link to the RRB thread from last year's event: http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/ohio-swap-meet.96895/ 


Just spreading the word!


----------

